# portmaster doesn't appear to be installing dependencies



## ikbendeman (Oct 5, 2010)

I get weird messages like this when using portmaster to install ports: 

```
===>>> Updating dependency entry for openslp-1.2.1_3 in each dependent port
	===>>> ports-mgmt/portaudit is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Try portmaster --check-depends

	===>>> net/cagibi is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Try portmaster --check-depends

	===>>> x11/kdebase4-runtime is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Try portmaster --check-depends


===>>> Installation of net/openslp (openslp-1.2.1_3) complete
```

It's never happened before using portmaster, and I have to install the dependencies individually. Any ideas?

/usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc:

```
ALWAYS_SCRUB_DISTFILES=dopt
BACKUP=bopt
#PM_MAKE_ARGS='-DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER'
SAVE_SHARED=wopt
PM_NO_CONFIRM=pm_no_confirm
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Short version:  Ignore the messages.  The dependencies are probably installed already.
...


...
I'd ignore those messages; probably sometime someone will improve the program or whatever it depends upon so that the messages are more accurate... ( works a lot better than portmanager here, anyway...)

```
portmaster -d -B /var/db/pkg/program-# /var/db/pkg/program-# /var/db/pkg/program-#
```
portmanager USED to work well.  The following segfaults

```
portmananager -s
```
... I've not tested portmanager since I yesterday deleted stale .db files in ... /tmp that it used... possibly fixed.  (Maybe not).


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 12, 2010)

No, they really weren't installed. I confirmed this. However, I just did a `pkg_delete -fa` and started over... I think my problem was using 'PM_PACKAGES=first' in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc... I knew I should have never trusted packages .


----------

